# Diatomaceous Earth in SHB botton screen trap



## dondford (May 10, 2015)

I had a problem with SHB last summer and are taking steps to better control them this year. I am installing full screen (no lip for them to crawl on) and tray under the screen. Many say some type of oil in the tray, but that tends to be messy. Has anyone had experience using diatomaceous earth instead of oil. Down side?
Any assistance or advise greatly appreciated.

D


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

yes, I only use the DE on the solid board underneath the screened bottom. It works very well as long as you continually refresh it in the humid climate. Also be sure the bees cannot get into it and roll around.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

What type DE do you use, Ruth? Do you see many dead beetles on the tray?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

AR Beekeeper said:


> What type DE do you use, Ruth? Do you see many dead beetles on the tray?


I have used the "crawling insect control" sold at Lowes, the food grade DE sold at Tractor Supply and the food grade one by St. Gabrielles. That one is my favorite. One from Tractor supply has bentonite clay in it, and it clumps too much like kitty litter. Others are concerned about it blowing into the hive, so they like to use the food grade one. I have no problem with the Crawling Insect Control from Lowes, but it's not labeled food grade.

Yes, I see tons of dead beetles, lavae from SHB and wax moth, and any varroa that drop in there are dead too. Important to keep it fresh and fluffy to be effective. For my hot summers, that might mean changing it weekly or more often...but hey, it's cheap and the hives are all in my back yard so no big deal. 

Here is a video I took last year of when I put the DE on the board and came back a few hours later. https://www.facebook.com/topbarbeehive/videos/1471277346232124/


----------



## photobiker (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm with Ruth. I put it in cheap disposable aluminum trays, Dollar Store 11"x16", on a solid a piece of 1/4" plywood I can pull out. That way I can clean or replace the trays as needed. I replace the DE every week or two. Oil works but it can be messy.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you see a better kill affect with the food grade than with the product from Lowes?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

AR Beekeeper said:


> Do you see a better kill affect with the food grade than with the product from Lowes?


No, both work equally well as long as they are fluffy. But I do see a better "drop" when I dust the bees with powdered sugar. Gets them real agitated and they drive the beetles out. (or maybe they just lose their footing) For the video I posted, I didn't do anything to agitate the bees, but in just a short while, I had about 12 beetles in the dust. (the bottom board had been out for the hottest part of the summer and I was putting it back in for the season)


----------



## Rcurtis31 (Feb 22, 2017)

Lime is cheaper


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Just regular agricultural lime, and is it used like DA would be used?


----------



## Rcurtis31 (Feb 22, 2017)

AR Beekeeper said:


> Just regular agricultural lime, and is it used like DA would be used?


Just plain old lime dust like you'd put on the garden or ball field. Don't need much. I use coregated plastic under the screened bottom and leave lime on it most of the time. I scrape off the lime and grease it when I want to check for mites.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

dondford said:


> Many say some type of oil in the tray, but that tends to be messy. Has anyone had experience using diatomaceous earth instead of oil. Down side?
> Any assistance or advise greatly appreciated.


I have used both and like the cooking oil best. In our area the damp weather cause the DE to clump quickly and then it does not work. The oil can cause a mess but I learned to not fill the tray full as it only takes a little to kill the SHBs. When I change the oil I just use a cardboard box lined with a trash bag. I try to use a box bigger than my trays, dump them out, wipe with a couple of paper towels, do not worry about getting the tray "super" clean. Only takes a couple of minutes per hive and the oil last, in my area, much longer then the DE.


----------



## costigaj (Oct 28, 2015)

I've used DE in Beetle Blasters but oil works best.


----------



## Michael Pawelek (Jun 4, 2012)

Cooking oil in the trays is biodegradable and not that messy if you do not use too much. I fill my trays 3/4 full with water and then add the oil. Remember that the oil floats on top of the water and does its job.


----------



## jstrom4 (Apr 10, 2016)

I think I'm going to give it a shot on my split that I'll hopefully make soon, since it will be weak. My only worry is air movement within the hive kicking up some of the dust below the screen and getting on some of the bees. Has anyone noticed this happening?


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

How is DE at killing other pests? I suspect varroa and moth larvae don't do well in it either.

I stopped using vegetable oil in my oil trays, due to it thickening up. I switched to food grade mineral oil. After a couple of uses, the veggie oil can't be filtered (my guess is it hydrogenates). I still use veggie oil spray when I have the solid mite counting boards in, but you need to clean it off before it turns to gum.


----------



## photobiker (Mar 23, 2015)

Not sure what type of screen bottom you are using but mine is completely enclosed other than the screen on the top. Mine have a bottom in them. The only opening is the access door at the back which has a 3/4" holes on each side with #8 screen over them. This is the only air flow from the bottom and in the winter they are covered so there is no air flow. I know there is a little leakage but no drafts.


----------



## jstrom4 (Apr 10, 2016)

Mine in going to be on top of a solid bottom with the entrance blocked off. But I was just thinking about the bees' own movement of air throughout the hive potentially pulling up dust.


----------



## photobiker (Mar 23, 2015)

DE is good for killing roaches, ants, spiders any type of larvae, flees, ticks all those little creates.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Groundhwg said:


> I have used both and like the cooking oil best. In our area the damp weather cause the DE to clump quickly and then it does not work. The oil can cause a mess but I learned to not fill the tray full as it only takes a little to kill the SHBs. When I change the oil I just use a cardboard box lined with a trash bag. I try to use a box bigger than my trays, dump them out, wipe with a couple of paper towels, do not worry about getting the tray "super" clean. Only takes a couple of minutes per hive and the oil last, in my area, much longer then the DE.


Second Groundhwg, but that is only because of humidity. I wish DE would work, but when you are over 85% humidity over half the year, DE just will not work in our neck of the woods.


----------



## julieandwadeshelton (Oct 10, 2014)

ruthiesbees said:


> yes, I only use the DE on the solid board underneath the screened bottom. It works very well as long as you continually refresh it in the humid climate. Also be sure the bees cannot get into it and roll around.


This.. definitely check on it. I lost a double deep last year taking for granted I wouldn't get wax moths. They spun just underneath the top grate of my Dadant west trap filled with DE, so they never fell into the DE itself. Total bummer.


----------

